# roll call hiring 911 full time paramedics



## EMTelite (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey guys so currently I live in california finishing up my medic will be done by september tryi g to figure out who is hiring full time paramedics in other states. We are looking for a state that is not California and is good for gun laws and horses. 

Doesn't matter where in the country it is

Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## Angel (Feb 14, 2014)

texas? I believe dallas fire and rescue is still hiring.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2014)

Colorado and NM would be good. I believe ABQ ambulance is hiring medics full time


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 14, 2014)

Vegas.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 14, 2014)

Delaware. All three counties.


----------



## EMTelite (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you guys for the quick replies


----------



## Angel (Feb 14, 2014)

im jealous of Delawares protocols by the way so that could be the way to go ^_^


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 14, 2014)

Angel said:


> im jealous of Delawares protocols by the way so that could be the way to go ^_^



Advantages of a small state with unified protocols.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 14, 2014)

Texas, but for the love of god stay away from Dallas Fire.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Vegas.




Reno has been hiring quite a bit lately too.


----------



## TRSpeed (Feb 15, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Texas, but for the love of god stay away from Dallas Fire.



Why is that?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 15, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Texas, but for the love of god stay away from Dallas Fire.



Shots fired!


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 15, 2014)

TRSpeed said:


> Why is that?


We'll just leave it at DFR's EMS doesn't have the greatest reputation. On the bright side, they aren't considered as bad as HFD's EMS  There are so many very good options in Texas that unless you are dead-set on being a firefighter in Dallas, they shouldn't even be on your list.



SandpitMedic said:


> Shots fired!



For somebody who doesn't like threads to get off topic or go in a bad direction, you sure seem to instigate. Is this one going to be requested to close next?


----------



## Angel (Feb 15, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> We'll just leave it at DFR's EMS doesn't have the greatest reputation. On the bright side, they aren't considered as bad as HFD's EMS  _There are so many very good options in Texas_ that unless you are dead-set on being a firefighter in Dallas, they shouldn't even be on your list.



Just curious, which places? I know nothing about texas but am considering all my options when applying (in the near future)
not to hijack the thread but REMSA is also on my list, if anyone has more info on them please share


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 15, 2014)

Angel said:


> Just curious, which places? I know nothing about texas but am considering all my options when applying (in the near future)
> not to hijack the thread but REMSA is also on my list, if anyone has more info on them please share



Williamson County
Montgomery County
ETMC
Harris County
MedStar
ATCEMS (used to be better, but still not bad)
San Marcos- Hays
Schertz EMS

There are many other smaller ones throughout the state that are good as well, including some private companies (I think Champion is one I've heard decent things about). Those are the bigger ones that stand out, though.

Robb can chime in about REMSA


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 15, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Robb can chime in about REMSA




You did what to who for how many jelly beans?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 17, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> For somebody who doesn't like threads to get off topic or go in a bad direction, you sure seem to instigate. Is this one going to be requested to close next?



If we have a fruitless, on-going, never-ending debate for 6 days I just might. 

You never know.

Thanks dad.


----------



## FiremanMike (Feb 17, 2014)

EMTelite said:


> Hey guys so currently I live in california finishing up my medic will be done by september tryi g to figure out who is hiring full time paramedics in other states. We are looking for a state that is not California and is good for gun laws and horses.
> 
> Doesn't matter where in the country it is
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys



If you're up for fire based EMS, Columbus Ohio Fire Department is taking apps right now.


----------



## blachatch (Feb 17, 2014)

Fireman mike where did you hear that? The columbus fire website says April 1st is when apps are being accepted.


----------



## Wheel (Feb 18, 2014)

You might try South Carolina out. I know a couple of services in the middle of the state are hiring.


----------



## Imacho (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey Elite, Im from Murrieta also and moved to Charlotte in Feb of '12. NC is open carry and shall issue for CC. Land is cheap for horses. PM me and I will give you all the info you want. Here we have more than 10 employees that used to work for AMR Riverside. They will all testify that that they made the right decision. www.medic911.com


----------



## TRSpeed (Feb 18, 2014)

Imacho said:


> Hey Elite, Im from Murrieta also and moved to Charlotte in Feb of '12. NC is open carry and shall issue for CC. Land is cheap for horses. PM me and I will give you all the info you want. Here we have more than 10 employees that used to work for AMR Riverside. They will all testify that that they made the right decision. www.medic911.com



Whattt.. I'll feel like home I wonder which employees. Pm me some info plz. Pay, schedules 401k


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 18, 2014)

NC also has Durham county and Wake County EMS. Both excellent agencies, and I believe both are hiring


----------



## FiremanMike (Feb 18, 2014)

blachatch said:


> Fireman mike where did you hear that? The columbus fire website says April 1st is when apps are being accepted.



In fairness I've just been seeing Facebook reposts and figured it was open now, my apologies.

ETA - you're correct, I clicked on the link that I keep seeing reposted, 4/1-4/30 application period.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Feb 19, 2014)

Robb said:


> You did what to who for how many jelly beans?



i just checked their site a few days ago and it said full time medics apps closed? I'd like more info too plz.


----------



## blachatch (Mar 15, 2014)

Anyone know of any recent openings??


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 15, 2014)

blachatch said:


> Anyone know of any recent openings??



Any specific area?


----------



## blachatch (Mar 15, 2014)

East coast if possible.. But anywhere really ha


----------

